# Is AMD -- Non Durable?



## Max_Power (Jul 1, 2005)

I wanna buy a high end PC and some one suggested that AMD processors only last for an year or so. Is that shocking but true or just a rumour started by intel??

I want 2 go 4 AMD athlon 64 3200+ 
or shud I get an Intel p4 3.0 gz??

What R the advantages of AMD over Intel.??

Also please suggest a high end config (under 60K) for high end video editing and gaming...

ThanX in advance

Please Help


----------



## borg (Jul 1, 2005)

A lot of people say the same thing man. I seriously don't think there is any truth in it. This is, in my opinion, only a rumour. Just think, if it was really true, then AMD would have gone bankrupt by now. These people have to provide proof to back their claims. I am myself using a AMD chip for more than 2 years now. So are many people here. No problems whatsoever. AMD is good man, go for it.


----------



## Aniruddh (Jul 1, 2005)

B*llSH*t come on man der is nothins as such its really gud eva now it has been more then 2 year since i hav been using a AMD and i had no problem till date.stick wid AMD or wait for dual core intel wid 955 mobo eva dat is gud but in both da option u hav told.......GO FOR AMD Eva wid ur eyes closed


----------



## rollcage (Jul 1, 2005)

Max_Power said:
			
		

> I wanna buy a high end PC and some one suggested that AMD processors only last for an year or so. Is that shocking but true or just a rumour started by intel??


Oh man another Amd vs. Intel .... Man search the forum! 

Man Its *6th year using AMD* .. Do I need to say more!!!


----------



## janitha (Jul 1, 2005)

I had started with a P 120 in1996. Upgraded to PIII 550 in 2000. Then when AMD was still very rare, dared to try it in 2002 with 1600+ XP. At that time, the only complaint being heard about AMD was the heat buid up. That is true. But I have used the non boxed OEM processor with a non original heat sink/fan and it serves me excellently and better than comparable Pentium systems I have seen. I have used it in very hot climates. It is heard that even the heat problems have been solved in AMD and now it is Intel that heats up. Now by all means AMD seems to be the choice.

Any way I am shortly going to upgrade to maybe 3200 (64). Only doubt is whether I should wait for prices of MBs and processors to come down still. (Since I am not gamer, maximum performance is not a must. I ust want to be reasonably uptodate with upgradability)

I never heard of any complaint from anybody that it will last for a year or so.
Seems very funny


----------



## zombie (Jul 1, 2005)

*Thats the crap I heard when I was scouting SP road for a value for money rig. I went for Athlon XP 1800+ and it still works like a dream. I have put it through all the torture tests and it came out smiling. So go for AMD. The best part being upgradability. You can have same mobo for a very long list of processors. Cant say same about Intel as they keep coming up with different pin configurations so frequently.*


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jul 1, 2005)

i say intel su*ks...

i recently gave 1 of my clients an intel 2.4 + intel original 845 mobo, and another client 2600+ + asus a7v mobo, rest other things remeining the same....

and f*ck, the performance of the AMD is amazing when compared to intel.... the heat sink of AMD is also very good, with copper plated,,,, wow...

AMD really works hard....

thanx

TDW {RES}


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jul 2, 2005)

Lasts for a year? Maybe you should tell the AMD chief to add this to his list of complaints. As you might know, AMD has filed suit against Intel - *www.amdboard.com/pinto_special_062805.html

-Keith


----------



## Max_Power (Jul 2, 2005)

*ThanX Yo!!  AMD rocks....*

ThanX EvrBody

I'm convinced. I'm gonna go 4 AMD.

Can some 1 suggest a High end config with AMD 64 bit CPU.

Price no bar.

Purpose : High end video editing, Encoding, and Power Gaming

Which is the best Future Proof MOBO for AMD 64. 
Plz suggest a MoBo with PCI express, SATA, AGP 8X

ThanX

ThanX for the link Keith


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 6, 2005)

AMD 3200+(939 socket) is a good performer. Anything higher than that then the value for money bould be come low. As 3500+ is not as available as 3200 nd U would have to spent Xtra bucks to order it. If money is certainly not a factor for U, go for FX series. They offer mind blowing perfomance. couple it with a good Gcard(6800 or X800), with over 1 Gb ram nd U will get exactly what U wanted.


----------



## rollcage (Jul 6, 2005)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> AMD 3200+(939 socket) is a good performer. Anything higher than that then the value for money bould be come low. As 3500+ is not as available as 3200 nd U would have to spent Xtra bucks to order it. If money is certainly not a factor for U, go for FX series. They offer mind blowing perfomance. couple it with a good Gcard(6800 or X800), with over 1 Gb ram nd U will get exactly what U wanted.



Thats a good suggestion man. 

My old PC ... purchased in May 2000 has 

AMD K6/2 500Mhz processor & Asus P5 A-B Motherboard ...
and
good thing is ... that ... Its still working.  

Thats What AMD is  .....     

also the other best APC
(I changed the bettery only now for the first time in June-2005)


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 7, 2005)

well lemme tell u d whole true story-

u ve not heard wrong abt amd being heated up to death....practically speaking, i know 5 friends in my group who have melted amd processors....they took around yr 2000 (500-600MHz)...latest was 1500+ or somthin like dat which suffered hanging problems due to overheat as twas kept in a warmer place....comparing that to intel i ran p3 500mhz for 6 mnths with an unproper functioning fan...that was d power of p3....infact finally it did give up..still 6 mnths is not short. that time amd was nowhere close to competition.

but coming to current issue...amd have taken a big step to success by overclocking there their speed and reducing their heating issue....climbing up n finally overtaking intel.....n now finally they r up ahead with their launch of 64bit cpu's n currently rulling....

so the moral is u r correct wat u heard but for now...u sud go for amd 64 for its excellent speed n better price

cheers


----------



## Ringwraith (Jul 7, 2005)

that was the past speedy, intel p3s had a very good core design...thereby very low heat emmisions...true that the amd duron/polamino/thoroughbred cores could get very hot unless given proper cooling
perhaps u ought to know that a P3 and a P4 running at the same clock frequency, a P3 outperforms a P4 considerably.
on the other hand with amd switching to the 90mm technology, its got an edge with its athlon 64 lineup...
Amd 64 3000+ is a lot cooler than a P4 3.0


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 7, 2005)

i guess thats wat i said....even i felt p3 more consistant then p4 as i switched to p4 1.8 after p3 n felt it....n now even im looking for upgrade to a64....i know all d heating n cooling issues...enjoy
cheers


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 8, 2005)

i really do not know every 10-15 days a new thread comes to find out who is the winner betwn amd and intel.......w.r.t. issues such as performance and heating issues... and by going all the threads and knowing most of digit members  i can say that  AMD wins(even if poll is carried out in this forum i can challenge that AMD will win).....if u have budget problem or not a gamer(less imp to performace, speed) then u can settle for intel, but even low speed amd beats intel isn't it?


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 8, 2005)

this is never ending and will go on and on............


----------



## plasmafire (Jul 8, 2005)

oh Gawd.. not another one!! after the PIII Intel became crap


----------

